# Small AG tire chains



## lovetoshift (Nov 17, 2020)

I've got an oldie but goodie Ford 1700, 4WD w/R1 ag tires (6 x 16 on the front). Was hoping to find some tire chains for the rare occasions I get some slippage when blowing snow. All I seem to find that will fit are 4 link ladder chains. I keep reading that ladder chains (both 4 and 2 link) will fall down into lugs. Any suggestions, options? These would be more of a backup should I need them so I don't want to waste nor spend a lot of $$.


----------

